# New Rifle Mimics Machine Gun's Rapid Fire -- and It's Legal



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Something else for the anti gun folks to go nuts over...........
New Rifle Mimics Machine Gun's Rapid Fire -- and It's Legal - Yahoo Finance


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The AR version has been around for a while... it's called bump firing the rifle. Cost for the stock is $350 to $400 (probably way more now) and takes some practice to get good at it.

YouTube... "Incredible Bump Fire" for a demo video (2 year old video). It's approved by the ATF and actually really cool if you got ammo to burn. Sorry I couldn't post a link.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Ammo to burn," indeed!

Sight picture?
Trigger control?
Even "pattern control"?

I think: "None of the above."

So, what's the point?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Who needs that stuff when ya got Spray & Pray full auto? Lol.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The AR versions are fairly easy to control, with a weight-forward position and practice (read: burning a bunch of ammo). 
It's also far more controllable than unassisted bump-firing in most forms (at least this way it's anchored in the shoulder).
I'd say it's probably about as effective as true full-auto for shooters that haven't had extensive training (read: not very).
I suspect this is the beginning of the end for these devices, now that they are going to get a bunch of negative publicity.


----------

